# Wax Moth Damage On Foundation



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks like wax moth


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

Had a two sheets like that a few months ago. Found a wax moth larvae on each. They were still tiny. Little nutrition on pure wax.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've never seen a greater wax moth in foundation, but I have had lesser wax moths in my foundation. Luckily they aren't quite as destructive...


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I used to have some of that older foundation, too. But, several years ago the wax moth larva converted it almost entirely into frass, webbing, and cocoons. Soon afterwards, I began using Bt 'Aizawai' on any idle combs - it helps a great deal.

When looking to find documentation about wax moth larvae, and if they are able to digest beeswax, or not, the information I found was divided on the issue. Some authors said they could, and explained how, others said that they couldn't. If they cannot digest beeswax, those that took out a stack of pure beeswax foundation, certainly seemed to indicate, otherwise.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

The poo on the inspection board often seems to be undigested wax, the larva needs protein which i think is in the caccoons. Not really sure.


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

I didn't think they were able to do that, but I guess you learn something new every day. Thank you for sharing, odfrank!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've had lesser wax moths burrow into and pupate in a solid block of wax.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Roaches will do the same type of damage, are you sure it was wax moth?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't have any roaches, but there are plenty of lesser wax moths flying around my basement. Yes, they left their cocoon behind.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

broodhead said:


> Roaches will do the same type of damage, are you sure it was wax moth?


>"what looks like wax moth larvae damage."

No, the culprit had fled the scene and was no where in sight. Only one sheet was damaged.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

huh that is odd. Never seen it like that.


----------

